# How does my boy look?



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering if i could get some opinions on my boy Beowulf... I tried to stack him but it was kinda hard for me he thought it was play time.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he's beautiful, especially his coat/color...


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much, I know his eyes are light too for GSD. I do love my little guy!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

looks like he has a nice healthy, solid build. nice markings and nice ears. in his profile shot, his forehead looks a bit shallow (i think its called a 'stop')... and as far as the eyes - tho not desired, i personally like light eyes







my boy has them also.

but other than that...









very sweet looking pup!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I talked with a someone today who shows and breeds dogs, and she did say that he could use more of a stop. Thanks so much! I love my boys light eyes too.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Lovely colouring and I like his head. He will be really something when grown.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I really appreciate your opinions.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

If anyone else has any opinions, i would love to hear. The women i spoke to said that he looks to be show quality, so i thought id come on here and see what people here thought. She's going to check him out some more and if he does turn out the way she thinks he will i will probably train him to show him. Thanks


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderlooks like he has a nice healthy, solid build. nice markings and nice ears. in his profile shot, his forehead looks a bit shallow (i think its called a 'stop')... and as far as the eyes - tho not desired, i personally like light eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this, and he's got a bit of a Roman Nose like my boy Logan. 

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e103/Lin_171/Logan/Picture001.jpg

His croup also looks pretty steep.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you want his structure evaluated on this board, there are a number of very knowledgeable folks on here who can give you a good idea. You will need to post better pictures, though. He needs to be stacked and your photographer needs to be level with the dog and shooting approximately level with his shoulder so the angles aren't distorted.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I know the pictures arnt the best, i will try to get some better ones.


----------

